# How often do your clean your magazine?



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Three nights ago I had the range to myself so I have my wife set up my targets. I don't look when she set's them up and I don't know how many good or bad guys she places or where she places them. I can drive up or just turn around. She's good because she can get them 5 feet from me and I would not know. 

Now time to get to my point. I was using my 45 XD Service when a round did not cycle. So I slam the slide back to recycle and nothing. I slam it back again. It took me three times before I realized something was wrong with the dam Mag. I stopped there because I'm dead anyways. Scared the Hell out of me. First I had a failure then I did not respond properly. Even my wife was shaking her head asking me if she should take the gun from me since I don't know how to use it. The magazine was stuck and no matter how many times I tried to get it unstuck, I had to wait until I got home.

I just finished cleaning my last magazine and I hate to tell you all but I'm surprise half of them worked. I had 58 Mags to clean. Where I shoot there is a lot of sand and fine dirt. I don't let them fall so I don't think about cleaning them. One problem I have which is a good one is the amount of differant pistols I train with. If I only had a few it would be easy. So I plan on cleaning my carry gun mags each time I clean the gun. I know it's over kill right now but to screw up like I did just scares the Hell out of me. I've only been in on shoot out in my life and it ended with the shooter killing himself. I don't want to have that feeling again if I ever have to rely on my pistol.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nothing wrong with cleaning your mags often. They are the weakest part of the pistol's feeding cycle, so it makes sense to clean them a lot. We clean our magazines all the time over here.

That said, I clean my Glock magazines about once a year. Then again, I only clean my Glocks about twice a year. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It depends on who the centerfold was.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I clean mine in kerosene after every trip out. I just drop them in a small covered pan at the end of my work bench and blow them out with compressed air. Works for me and I have never had trouble with a mag spring.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I clean mine in kerosene after every trip out. I just drop them in a small covered pan at the end of my work bench and blow them out with compressed air. Works for me and I have never had trouble with a mag spring.


Do you take them apart first, or just drop 'em in and blow 'em out?

I couldn't answer the poll. I've never cleaned a magazine, but I've been _thinking about it_. Just haven't put thought into motion, yet.

WM


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I've only cleaned my mags twice. First, when I got them home, along with the gun and after one extended session of shooting. I put a bunch of CCI blazer brass (tha stuff seems pretty dirty) though my PPK/S and when I was cleaning the gun I noticed a lot of unburned powder in the action and decided to check the mag. There was a lot in there too. After about 300 through my P22, I checked trhe mags and decided they needed a good cleaning as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

I clean them (carry) more in the summer months. Sweat,(condensation) dust etc. finds it's way into,well,you name it and it's there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been shooting since 1993. I don't think I have ever cleaned a mag yet - and never had an issue because of it. I had Glocks for years - never a problem. No problems with 1911s or any of my other guns yet either.

My Buckmark 22 mag may be the only one I will HAVE to clean soon. Otherwise, I typically do not worry about it. But, I don't shoot overly dirty ammo either.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I shoot in IPSC competition where we drop Magazines in the dirt on a routine basis. If I don't clean them they will jam on a routine basis. My preference is to dissasemble, wipe everything down, wash if necessary then spray interior with silicone lube. This is not required each time they are used but must be done with reasonable frequency to assure reliable function.

:smt1099


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> That said, I clean my Glock magazines about once a year. Then again, I only clean my Glocks about twice a year. :mrgreen:


 That's kind of overkill on cleaning the Glock, Mike. I think once a year is o.k. :mrgreen:

I don't worry about the Glock mags. I usually clean the others when they give me trouble. Maybe I will clean them more often now that you mention it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> That's kind of overkill on cleaning the Glock, Mike. I think once a year is o.k. :mrgreen:


What can I say? I'm just meticulous that way. I'd reduce my regimen to once a year, but the wife already gets pissed about the black stains on my t-shirts. :mrgreen:


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Hmmm.....I must be the only one who cleans them after each shooting session. I just take any rag I was using Breakfree on my pistol with and do a quick rub-down to get rid of any power residue.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Do you take them apart first, or just drop 'em in and blow 'em out?
> 
> I couldn't answer the poll. I've never cleaned a magazine, but I've been _thinking about it_. Just haven't put thought into motion, yet.
> 
> WM


I never take them apart unless I was going to replace a spring. I have replaced a couple of mag springs with Wolff's springs just to see if it made any difference. It hasn't. The wifes .45 has over 3,000rds through it and it's still going strong. When I buy extra mags I get Mec-Gars and I never have had a failure with them. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You're supposed to clean mags?!? 

Next thing you know you'll tell me I'm supposed to clean my guns!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Busted two followers so far (Kahr). Cleaned the mags when I replaced them. Took apart my Sig mag once to see how it ticked (I'm a former ing-in-neer) Took me 15 minutes to get the beeoch back together...

Now I blow them out w/ compressed air every few times I clean the gun. I'm a Virgo... so my guns get stripped and cleaned every time I shoot, and sometimes when I'm just bored and watching TV... Good thing my G/F LOVES the smell of gun oil....

Jeff


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I have never cleaned the mags on my Springfields. They probably have a couple thousand rounds through them. The Kimber I just bought won't lock open when empty on 4 of the 5 mags I have for it. The mags were really dirty from the factory. I cleaned them all but it didn't help. Kimber is sending a new slide stop and if that doesn't fix it I'll replace the mag followers.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Todd said:


> You're supposed to clean mags?!?
> 
> Next thing you know you'll tell me I'm supposed to clean my guns!


Don't forget that they need to be fed a good diet of ammo also.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*mgs*

i take mine apart and clean them 3 times a yr. w/ clp


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Don't forget that they need to be fed a good diet of ammo also.


Now you're talkin' crazy!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> It depends on who the centerfold was.


HAHAHA


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey mike, I hear of guys blowing fine grit out of their guns every day in Iraq, how is the dust and grime there? How easy is it to access a compressor for this purpose? How much oil are most guys running on their M4s and M9s?


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

If I'm shooting indoor, almost never, but just prior to and just after outdoor USPSA Shoot, I always clean them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Hey mike, I hear of guys blowing fine grit out of their guns every day in Iraq, how is the dust and grime there? How easy is it to access a compressor for this purpose? How much oil are most guys running on their M4s and M9s?


Afghanistan has more varied terrain than Iraq, so it somewhat depends where one is located. In many areas, you have to at least wipe down after every patrol (mostly mounted patrol, LOTS of dust). In some areas with more vegetation and less dust, less cleaning is needed.

I generally wipe down and lube weekly, unless I go on the road or in a chopper, then I clean immediately thereafter. You can imagine how this kills me, since I despise cleaning guns! But it beats the alternative, should I need my weapon. :mrgreen:

Most units have air compressors available, but they are usually in the motor pool and not always accessible. Mainly we just use the canned air designed for computer care.

Lube regimen is the same as Arizona: light! One of the problems with the MK 19 automatic grenade launcher is the gobs of thick lube it requires, which makes it something of a filth magnet. Just another reason to prefer the great Ma Deuce!


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I clean mine after about 500 round cycle per weapon. I have anywhere from 3 to 12 mags per weapon, and I cycle them regularly that way I don't have to clean them so often. I basically just blow out the mag with canned air and if I see an extra amount of dust and soot come out I will take it apart to wipe the insides out. I have never had a mag issue and it may be due to the light cleaning and maintenance or just luck.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

I have a Walther P5 that was jamming something fierce (Shipwreck, you might remember. I think I PM'ed you over that). I was just about to ship it off to my gunsmith when, out of desperation, I decided to clean the mage...all ten of them!! The problem went away!!
Having learned a lesson, I clean mags every so often, which is good, because up till that point, I had never cleaned a mag!!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> It depends on who the centerfold was.


Well we all knew tnoisaw got off on those dirty mags. ooops wrong forum


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 25, 2007)

I clean my pistols and mags every time I shoot them. I disassemble the mags, clean well, and reassemble. Guess I'm just AR about clean mags.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Wizard1500 said:


> I clean my pistols and mags every time I shoot them. I disassemble the mags, clean well, and reassemble. Guess I'm just AR about clean mags.


Almost afraid to ask but how often do you shoot your pistols?

I know there are identical twins but I wonder if there is opposite twins, in this case you might be Mike's long lost opposite twin. Someone call Oprah.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Rarely.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

My Ruger mags have not yet given me the faintest inking of a problem, but then again all three of them are practically new.

I'm cautious about lubing the magazines up; from what I've heard/read the oil can get into the cartridge and kill the charge. I store at least one loaded mag (my PD rounds) and a squib while unloading those is the last thing I want. So, I disassemble and wipe them down every couple of weeks, but I do not lube them. The follower is plastic so there's no metal-on-metal contact there anyway.


----------



## Txfirefighter (Nov 28, 2007)

My gun is brand new...so I have not cleaned the mags yet.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

What kind of lube should I use on the inside of the mags? I just got my first gun and being that I love taking stuff apart, I plan on cleaning them every time I clean my gun (after every shooting). I have a cleaning kit but should I use the oil on the inside of the mags?


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> What kind of lube should I use on the inside of the mags? I just got my first gun and being that I love taking stuff apart, I plan on cleaning them every time I clean my gun (after every shooting). I have a cleaning kit but should I use the oil on the inside of the mags?


Like I said, oil in a mag should be kept to the absolute minimum if it's needed at all. A plastic follower should need very little at all once broken in.

If you need lube (metal follower, older well-worn mag), look for thick stuff and spread it sparingly. If there's some means available to you to lubricate the follower without the lube getting all over the inside of the mag, I'd recommend that. Failing that, a thick, waxlike grease would probably be your best bet as, applied sparingly, there is little chance it will penetrate the cartridges.

There's a really simple grease that can be had for a buck a tube and it'll last a while. It can be found practically anywhere; Chap-stick. Use just a little on the follower, and it'll fill any pores or grooves in the follower to lubricate well without running all over the inside of the mag. In the music world, guitarists and bassists use it all the time on the part of the strings that are bent over the nut and under the string tree on the headstock; works like a charm, and I can't see any good reason why it wouldn't work in a magazine.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

My Sigma wasn't staying open after the last round. So I tore the mags down and wiped everything down (douched as I like to say). A very light spray of WD-40 and reassemble. I clean them every few hundred rounds or so now.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

A CLEAN MAG IS A HAPPY MAG

:smt1099:watching:


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a relative newbie to the gun world. I've got a Taurus PT111 9mm. I've wondered about cleaning the magazine, but have been unable to find any directions on the internet. Anybody know of a website, or can you tell me here, the proper way to clean the magazine? I never think to ask about it when I'm at the range.

Thanks


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Whenever I think they need it.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

since you brought it up ...
I cleaned them yesterday...

I had Hay, Hay seed and dirt in Most of them...

it ain't easy bein a farmer !!

BUT , THANKS FOR REMINDING ME :smt082:smt1099:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Fusternc (Jan 19, 2009)

No set schedule for me, but when I think they need it.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

What is this cleaning you speak of? Never heard of it.:mrgreen:


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I clean handguns after I shoot them. I clean mags when I clean my handguns. *If you clean your handguns to decrease the chance of failure, then there's no excuse to neglect the mags! They play a vital role in the operation of a weapon, so their condition should be accounted for just as much as the weapon itself!* Besides, it only takes a couple minutes to clean a mag.

Speaking of mag cleaning, I recently discovered applying a thin coat of oil on the INSIDE of the mag is ideal. Previous to my discovery, I simply used a light amount Hoppe's on a cloth wad to get out all the crap and left it at that, but no more!

Even a tiny amount of leftover cleaning solvent can react with the brass casings and the copper jackets. I pulled out a loaded handgun from my safe for inspection (i.e. I wanted to handle it because I remembered how cool it was) and noticed the ammo was somewhat sticky. Wiping them down produced substantial quantities of copperII chloride dihydrate, or "the funky green-blue stuff." :smt047 This means the bullet and casing were reacting to the Hoppe's and thus losing mass. This is not a good thing when you're talking about ammo. :smt107


----------



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

I wipe down any exposed parts to my magazines when I clean the pistol. I rarely dismantle the mag. Years ago I was buying some very dirty reloads & cleaned my mags after several hundred rounds. I've never had any problems with my mags.


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

I clean my mags after everytime I shoot it when I clean my gun.I am extreamly anal rententive when it comes to cleaning my mags.Every time I clean my gun my mags don't go into my gun until they are perfectly clean & they don't have any finger prints on them when they are put in the gun.I spray a little gun cleaner on a rag & wipe all of the finger prints off of them & then put them in my gun.It doesn't matter if I haven't droped them or anything else they just get clean like my gun.I clean my gun so why wouldn't I clean my mags as well??


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Wow Good Resurrected Thread*

I clean my mags after every IDPA shoot as I drop them in the grass, dirt, and sometimes wet Red Clay. If I drop in wet clay, I do not use those mags in the following stages, no sence in introducing the clay when not necessary, have plenty of spare mags.

To clean them I break them down, both the 96 and 92 mags break down easily and identically. I use a 12 ga. swab wet with bore cleaner then follow with clean dry swab to remove the cleaner and debris left, and finally use another 12ga. swab with a small amount of Kel Pure silicone sprayed on for lubrication and assurance of proper opeation. I find that the Beretta followers really like the Silicone spray and never fail.

The only mag issue I've ever had is with a factory 10 round mag for the 96 which had been dropped on a concrete floor and somehow caused the mag to deform and made it impossible to insert. Not a cleaning issue.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I clean my semi-auto's mags each time I strip the weapon for cleaning -which happens to be after each day at the range or every few weeks regardless. I might be a touch anally-retentive, I admit.


----------

